

Streak Releases Mâché: Easy Log Analysis for App Engine - alooPotato
http://blog.streak.com/2012/07/export-your-google-app-engine-logs-to.html

======
proppy
Hey, I hacked a similar solution in python using the mapreduce API:
<http://code.google.com/p/log2bq>

And also delivered a codelab about it at Google I/O last week: <http://log2bq-
codelab-io12.appspot.com/slides>

Happy to see something similar as a real product :)

~~~
alooPotato
cool!

Mache is a tool we are using internally at Streak, and thought the appengine
community could benefit from it too. Good to see there are options for
java/python now...

~~~
proppy
Yes, you should advertise it on google-appengine@ groups and appengine
subreddit if not already :)

------
sgrove
This looks pretty cool - As a heads up, I was going to tweet it, but the
social buttons aren't working.

Why build out a tool like this instead of using pre-made solutions like
Splunk, etc.?

Love the work you guys are doing on Streak!

~~~
frew
Hey Sean,

We looked into a lot of logging solutions and couldn't find a solution that
fit our requirements. In particular, 1) at the moment we don't run any servers
(even virtualized) ourselves, and we're loving not having to worry about that
level of infrastructure. Splunk and most other logging solutions would have
required running a VM just for the daemon (either proprietary or syslog). 2)
the total cost of developing Mache was significantly less than even a single
500 MB Splunk license. 3) most other solutions that we looked at really want
to treat logs as lines of text data. App Engine logs provide more metadata,
and we didn't want to lose and have to reconstruct that data.

